# Great router, great value



## a1Jim

When it comes to Sears tools perhaps I am a tool snob. It's hard for me to get past all the poor tools I've had in the past from sears ,and routers were always number 1 on my dislike list. I think that perhaps the newer sears routers are far better tools then sears routers from years ago.
I don't know if i missed it or not but is this a full size router or one of the smaller trim router sizes they have come out with. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Bob817

Hey Joe I hope you don't have nightmares from that thing. LOL! I have to agree with you, It's not always the tool that makes the man …... it's the man that makes the tool. Some are good and then there are some bad, everybody has an opinion whether we agree or not I find that if one is too aggressive something is going to give so I try to find that happy medium. I don't like doing or buying things twice but my budget usually wins and I have to go the cheap route and I don't mean the cheapest. Thankyou that was an intersting review.


----------



## Rb12

I have a craftsman router that is a few years old and really like it. Very reliable and had some nice perks like an LED light ear the bit. Not a must but a cool feature. I have some "better " regarded routers too but have never had an issue with the craftsman. Glad to hear they are still going in the right direction with some tools.


----------



## MT_Stringer

I also have a Craftsman router - 1 hp model that I bought many years ago. It works well for light/medium duty stuff. I didn't know what a big difference a larger, more powerful router was like to operate until I bought the Bosh 1617 combo.

I am glad you like the router. I was in the store yesterday looking at their power tools (band saw, table saws, chop saws, etc). It appears plastic is everywhere. Maybe it was the color that jumped out at me. I can still remember very well the only place I knew to buy tools was Sears (70's).

Question - You mentioned "wrench" in your review. Does that mean only one wrench and the motor shaft has a lock on it for changing bits with only one wrench? That is the way my Craftsman is made.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for the very thorough review.


----------



## rikgn

Joe, Good review. I am a big Craftsman fan and have been for the most part of 40 years. I have never had a problem with any Craftsman tool. Most tools in my collection are from Sears especially the ratchets, sockets and wrenchs. Also my table saw, circular saw, drill press and miter saw. Lest not forget all the yard working tools, garden tractor, weed trimmer and the list goes on. But when it came time and I wanted a router a few years ago, I went Porter Cable and don't know why. I'm not dissappointed and if I need another Craftsman is number one on my list. RG


----------



## lumberjoe

Jim, this is a large router. I have a little dewalt trim router. I also, as I mentioned have a 3.5hp Porter cable 7518. I wanted something in between. The porter cable will never leave my router table. I heavily considered the Bosh 1617 and the Porter Cable 894. I can honestly say, in my opinion, this is the better router for the money. The PC or the Bosch might be a tad bit easier to adjust/use,, but nowhere near 100.00 to 150.00$ better. There is little to no plastic on this router. Even the power switch is metal. The plastic is where it's needed. Actually my porter cable 7518 has more plastic.

Also for the record, I am generally not a fan of Craftsman woodworking tools. Their automotive/mechanics tools are top notch for light/medium duty. Most tools I have looked at seem like they are geared toward a different crowd - those who do not demand perfection but a basic tool that is readily available a few miles away. I will however concede this is a great tool. If you are in the market for a router between 2 and 3 horsepower, do yourself a favor and at least go look at this one.

Also of note, I can't say I would purchase any other craftsman router currently than this model. This model is drastically different than every other model they currently have out. It shares almost nothing but the name with it's brethren - including the color.

MT_Stringer - yes, it does have a spindle lock.


----------



## dnick

I got a Craftsman 2768, 12 amp, 2 hp, about 16 months ago. Fixed base only. Ordered it before it was released. I never thought to reviews tools I got before I joined the website. I have used the tool strictly on the router table, & it's done everything I asked it to do. Love the soft start & the variable speed makes using larger bits safe & smooth. I've used it a lot. It's a good tool. The question now, you have to ask of all Craftsman tools, is, will it hold up ? Didn't use to have to worry about that for most of my life.


----------



## Dedvw

I have a 3 year old black, 2.25 HP, variable speed Sears router. It was a plunge/ fixed base kit that I bout new on sale for $95. I've used it quite a bit and the only problem I've had is a case buckle broke (if you wanna call that a problem).

Ive used some top end routers including the Festools and I personally think the Sears is as smooth as the best of them. The soft start and LED lights are a big plus. I find the VS has a very linear feel to it. This baby has more than enough power for any job I have used it on including Maple and Mahogany.

I love mine!


----------



## lumberjoe

Over the weekend I did get a chance to use the edge guide. It's pretty nice and very useful. Again I want to make it clear that I am not reviewing or recommending craftsman routers in general. This review and recommendation is strictly for the Craftsman Professional model 27680. In looking at their other offerings (everything they make EXCEPT this one), I think there are much better routers out there. However in the 2.5 horsepower/15amp market, this router definitely holds it's own. I also got the chance to use my neighbors new Bosch 1617 at a cookout this weekend. It's a little lighter, a little quieter, and the wood handles don't collect sawdust which is nice, but I still prefer the craftsman model. I think the electronic feedback on the craftsman is superior as I can actually notice the bit speed up/slow down on the Bosch as it reacts. The Craftsman is completely unnoticeable. I know some my feel a lighter router is a benefit, but that is one tool where I personally prefer a little heft.


----------



## cutworm

Great buy. 10-4 on the switch. About the same place as my Ridgid. Sounds like really good value on the router.


----------



## lumberjoe

Just as an update, I've gotten to really put this through its paces. I really like this router and would strongly recommend it to anyone looking for a router in the 2 to 2.5 hp range. The power is all there. I have yet to bog it down, even cutting a 1/4" dado all the way through 3/4" plywood in one pass. The digital feedback is excellent. Bit speed is maintained even if you get a little aggressive with feed rates. The dust collection works *REALLY* well with the plunge base, Very little dust escapes. The fixed base is not quite as good with dust collection. The sub bases will also accept any PC style bushing, so compatibility is not an issue.

The plunge base is the best I have ever used on a router. Smooth. accurate, and simple to adjust and micro adjust. I have not used this in a table as this is my handheld router so I cannot comment on table adjustments, but there is provisions for it with an included wrench. The only annoyance is of my own doing. My old router only had a 1/4" collet so half of the bits I have are 1/4, half are 1/2". Switching out collets is kind of annoying as the base needs to come off. Again, this would be the case with any router I own.

I'm not sure who actually makes this router, but Craftsman finally got something right and picked a winner. If they put this level of quality into all of their tools, or at the very least the "Professional" line, maybe some of the faith our fathers and grandfathers had in this brand would come back.


----------



## harriw

Hi Joe,

I'm in the market for a 2.5HP router and had all but decided on the Bosch 1617. I'd excluded C-man from my search based on bad experiences with their power tools in the last decade, but was in Sears today for something else and thought I'd take a look while at routers while I was there anyway. I gotta say this one impressed me (thought I agree that their other offerings definitely did not). It strikes me as an extremely similar design to the Bosch, actually.

My question is that it seems like the plunge mechanism on their floor model had some play to it (it allows you to compress one slider more than the other). I'm concerned about the resulting lateral movement of the bit. Have you noticed this, or had any problems with it? I'd like to be able to use the plunge base to cut mortises, and I'm wondering if the slide play will result in unacceptable results. Maybe that's just asking too much of a simple plunge router? I have similar concerns about the Bosch too, but the DeWalt model seems like it had far less play. I'm basing all of this on my evaluation of heavily-abused floor models though, so I'd like to hear from an actual owner/user.

This is easily $50 less than the Bosch, and it comes with the dust port and edge guide (the Bosch doesn't), and apparently it's compatible with PC bushings straight out of the box (the Bosch isn't). It's sounding awfully attractive…

Thanks for the review! Very helpful and timely!


----------



## MrRon

Craftsman this, Craftsman that; what is Craftsman? Sears doesn't make anything. Craftsman is a generic name for all their tools. Who knows who makes their routers. One model may be made by Ryobi, another model by Emerson. You need a scorecard to keep up with who makes what. Instead of saying the Craftsman router is great, one should say the (xxxxxx) router is great. We know PC routers are good. If Sears sold one made by PC under the Craftsman banner, we would be more inclined to accept it as good.


----------



## bandit571

I think I wound up with the "non-PRO" version…









It also had the fixed base, and plunge base. It is sitting on the P-C Dovetail jig that I can FINALLY use after three plus years of making do with others. There is as an edge guide, a router table "lift wrench", a regular wrench, and a nylon fabric carry bag. $170, out the door….


----------



## harriw

"Craftsman this, Craftsman that; what is Craftsman? Sears doesn't make anything. Craftsman is a generic name for all their tools. Who knows who makes their routers. One model may be made by Ryobi, another model by Emerson. You need a scorecard to keep up with who makes what. Instead of saying the Craftsman router is great, one should say the (xxxxxx) router is great. We know PC routers are good. If Sears sold one made by PC under the Craftsman banner, we would be more inclined to accept it as good."

Sorry, my bad - should have been more clear. I'm asking specifically about the craftsman model #27680 that Joe was reviewing here. Joe did make clear though that his review was based specifically on this model, and not on Craftsman routers in general.


----------



## lumberjoe

*MrRon*, I honestly don't care who actually makes this router, it is amazing. I use this router daily. I have several routers and I use routers as a substitute for a lot of other tools (planer, jointer, horizontal boring/mortiser to name a few). I will be buying another one of these next week. I will say this is THE best 2.5hp router on the market at any price. I have used the PC 892 and the Bosch. I will concede the Bosch feels a little more powerful and may be a better choice for table use, but I have a 3.5hp PC 7518 in my router table.

Bill, I don't care if this was 50$ more than the bosch, I would still buy it. I have not experienced any deflection with the plunge base. I suppose it is there. but I think any router with two plunge springs could do the same. Some are far worse than others though. A lot of it is in the technique. The only router I felt I could just hammer down on one side and it would remain even is the Festool.

Again as I mentioned above, both bases are the best designed bases I have ever used. It blows away the fixed base on the Porter Cable 7518. When using the craftsman in the table, I can actually drop the motor without even touching the height adjustment. The fixed base has a course and fine adjustment, making it extremely quick to adjust.

The plunge base is also awesome. I tend to use the plunge base whenever I use the router handheld. With a shopvac attached, I get around 90% dust collection - seriously. It also takes PC style bushings with no modifications. My only two gripes are:

1 - No other sub bases are available from sears and the opening is only 1/14". I do a lot of edge profiling by hand and the bits are too big. This is not a big deal because if you can't figure out how to make a sub base out of plexi/lexan/hardboard, you probably shouldn't be using a router. A proper one would be pretty nice though

2 - Stupid "Craftsman 3 hole"" pattern. Again, not a big deal for most, but I wish it had a PC style hole pattern so I didn't have to guy another router table insert. This is a personal preference because I also have a PC router, and don't want my inserts to look like swiss cheese.If this is your only router it's no big deal at all. Most router table insert makers sell pre-drilled inserts for the 3 hole craftsman, or you can do what I did and get the Jessem with no holes and drill your own (My PC is in a woodpeckers insert, the Jessem is actually nicer)

Bandit, I looked at that router as well. I do not like the adjustment "gears" on it. They are begging to fail over time when they get clogged with dust. The pro one was actually cheaper. I got mine for 135.00. I see it on sale a lot in the 150 range.

*TL;DR - There is no noticeable play in the plunge mechanism if you use two hands and even pressure. If you tried hard enough, I suppose you could get some deflection on purpose*


----------



## harriw

Thanks a lot Joe - you've alleviated my concerns. It's actually on sale now for $153, and I found an online promo code to get it down to $138 with local store pick-up. Even with tax it'll be under $150. My current router is an older 80's/90's craftsman 1.5HP that should have the same 3-hole pattern so no issues there. Just have to decide whether to take the plunge (no pun intended) now, or wait until I finish up the router table I'm working on. Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## lumberjoe

I actually did pick up another one of these yesterday. I am working on a horizontal table for mortises, and this guy will be the perfect addition


----------



## harriw

I broke down and bought one too. Haven't had a chance to use it yet since I'm currently working on the table it will go in, but I figured it made sense to grab it while it was on sale. Looking forward to using it!


----------



## robchang

Hey lumberjoe, thanks for this review. I have been on the lookout for a router combo and I was 99% ready to pull the trigger on the Bosch 1617 until I read your review. I wish there were other reviews out there as well since the Bosch is so highly reviewed and used. The craftsman does seem like a better bang for the buck with all the accessories and features. The only thing I wonder is the longevity of the motor.

I did call Sears to find out who the manufaturer of this tool is and it is Chervon Limited. If anyone wants to find out you can call this number and give them the item or model #: 1-800-377-7414.


----------



## Tugboater78

Thanks for the review, gonna keep an eye out in a few weeks and probably purchase 1 of these, more than likely to be used in my tablesaw extension. Maybe 2 so I can leave one mounted and use the other for handheld work.


----------



## SvenPHX

I have a very similar model to yours (Model #27680). I believe it's made by DeWalt because the moldings and handles look very similar to DeWalt routers. Anyway, I agree with your review 100%. For the price I paid ($145 + Tax) it seems like a steal. I've used it to cut some pretty beefy dados and other plunge cuts and I don't think I've gotten it to bog down at all. I also have a similar background to you and I'm also not a tool snob. Frankly, I don't care who makes it as long as it does the job … and this particular router does.

I don't care for the stamped steel edge guide, but I made my own replacement from steel bar and maple.

I own two PC680 routers (one fixed and one combo) and a Makita palm and I think this is a good member of the team.

-Steve


----------



## SvenPHX

Well, the day after the reply above the plunge base mechanism locked up on me. I've had it about two months and I really liked the router, but I will be returning it and probably getting a DeWalt 618 kit. I can't afford for this to happen again and ruin some expensive wood.

-Steve


----------



## SvenPHX

> Well, the day after the reply above the plunge base mechanism locked up on me. I ve had it about two months and I really liked the router, but I will be returning it and probably getting a DeWalt 618 kit. I can t afford for this to happen again and ruin some expensive wood.
> 
> -Steve


Sears replaced the plunge base without any drama and I've been using it for a while and it's kept up. I did buy a DeWalt DW618 combo also, which I prefer due to the dust collection, but the CM router performs well enough.

-Steve


----------

